# Defence Force



## Kristian (Sep 2, 2016)

*Real buisness.

Self I say easily 100,000 proffesionels.

40,000 - Army
26,000 - Navy
34,000 - Air Force*


----------



## pismoe (Sep 2, 2016)

wots that , 100,000 real hardcore military professionals or 'kings men' to enforce the RIGHTS of Englands muslim refugee invaders as they intrude into England ??   Is that what your rather cryptic post is referring to Kristian ??


----------



## Kristian (Sep 2, 2016)

England have no invate by Islamic countries before England become Great Britain then I am Kristian in second name of my. *JK* should I named here.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 2, 2016)

so wot , 100,000 pro soldiers or kings men in government Employment .     I don't think that they'll be working for the English Kristian .


----------



## Kristian (Sep 2, 2016)

I will be fair played by username. 
Can any Mods fix me to *J&K *. 
Are my real and second name.
In real time.


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 4, 2016)

Defense force of 100000?  This is difficult because any country is indefensible when you have an entire international community worldwide that can cut off all the imports in a day.  Even Russia can't bank on Siberia any more like the Soviet defense industry used to.


----------

